# .99 Cent Short Story about Special Forces in Vietnam



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Sergeant Sean Deckard has been running recon with America's ultra secret Studies and Observations Group for over a year, taking part in cross border operations into Laos, Cambodia, and North Vietnam. Coming off a mission that nearly decimates his entire team, Sean is given yet another suicidal task. It is a mission that could end the Vietnam War, a mission that powerful forces will do anything to prevent from happening.

Issue One in an exciting new military fiction series.

Short Story / Approx. 45 pages.

http://www.amazon.com/PROMIS-Vietnam-ebook/dp/B004RPTKD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1299980031&sr=1-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jack, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Have to check it out Jack.  Can tell the story is probably realistic based on the cover photo-- all the gear is rigged correctly.  Have you read any Andy McNabb or Eric Haney or Bob Mayer?  Those are the special ops guys who come to mind when I think special ops stories these days.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks easyreader, we have Paul at modernforces.com to thank for the outstanding cover photo.  They do reenactments (including SOG) and when I told them I was writing a story about that particular Special Forces unit he was more than happy to help out.  I've read Andy McNabb and Eric Haney's non-fiction books and found them to be important works.  I can tell you that Haney was thrown under the bus by "the unit" for what he wrote and has been essentially ostracized by the Special Operations community.  Sadly, that is sometimes how institutions respond when someone tells it like it is and was.  I have not read Bob Mayer, although I have become aware of his works from reading his posts on this forum.  I will definitely have to check him out in the future.  I've also heard good things about Haney's novel from a friend.

Thanks for your interest and I hope you find PROMIS to your liking!

-Jack


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS got great comments when I released it last week:

"Folks, this story is awesome. I hope to write a review this week, but for now I’ll say that PROMIS #1 is an absolute must-read."

"I’m more than half way through John Plaster’s utterly fantastic account of this covert war in SOG, and PROMIS is spot-on in its depiction of cross-border combat operations. Very well done!"

-Jack Badelaire (Post Modern Pulps)


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS got it's first five star review on Amazon this week! Here is an excerpt from the first few pages:

05MAR70
Border region
Laos

Staff Sergeant Sean Deckard spun on his heel, taking a knee in the dense foliage and shouldered his CAR-15 rifle as enemy gunfire cut through the jungle to his side. Letting the rifle's front sight post nose up into the center mass of a charging North Vietnamese soldier, he stroked the trigger, dropping his target with a single shot in a spray of crimson.

Behind him, Pao threw a fragmentation grenade, it's flight path riding a lazy arc in the enemy's direction before disappearing into the jungle.
Expending the rest of his magazine, Sean put suppressive fire down range, the carbine heating up in his hands as he fired on automatic. Screams sounded as Pao's grenade detonated, shrapnel cutting through NVA flesh. With the enemy advance temporarily stalled, Sean grabbed the American crouched beside him by the sleeve of his flight suit and dragged him to his feet.

Now it was Pao's turn to fire. Sean bounded back with the downed fighter pilot, their actions choreographed as they executed the well rehearsed battle drill.

Tom quickly extended a Claymore mine's metal legs before sticking it into place in the jungle underbrush. With the command detonation wire back stacked onto a wooden spool he was the next to bound back just as Sean set down near a thick tree with his package in tow.
Vang jumped over a fallen tree trunk covered in slick green moss, his AK-47 in hand, taking cover behind it just in time.

"Fire in the hole!"

Tom squeezed the claymore clacker, detonating the mine. Hundreds of explosively propelled steel ball bearings ripped through the NVA skirmish line that had threatened to over run them for the third time in less than an hour.

Even as the front line was cleared out by the anti-personnel mine, Sean knew they weren't going to make it. Loading his rifle with a fresh magazine, he shook his head. The dice had been loaded against his team from the beginning.
There were just too many of them.

Hot brass glinted as spent cartridges were ejected from his CAR-15. The sickly sweet smell of gun power wafted with the sour sulfur stench left by explosive residue, all combining with the ever present rot that existed in the jungle. Tracking from one target to the next, Sean squeezed his trigger in rapid succession, knocking the enemy down like bowling pins. As he burnt through magazine after magazine, the NVA kept coming. They were like rows of shark teeth, automatically replacing themselves by rotating into position.

Pivoting at the hips, a Chinese made bayonet ripped through the commando's OD fatigues and sliced across the surface of his skin before burying itself in the bark of the tree he had taken cover behind. The North Vietnamese soldier yanked at his AK-47 attempting to free it. The khaki uniformed soldier had come out of nowhere, emerging out of the foliage from their flank.

RPD machine guns opened up, more lead tracing figure eights across Sean's Recon Team.

The pilot jumped to his feet and tackled the NVA troop to the ground. As they wrestled each other, Sean was left pinned to the tree until he tore himself free with a grunt, his bloodied uniform hanging open where the bayonet had nearly killed him.

Finally, Vang stepped forward and pressed the muzzle of his rifle against the NVA soldier's head. Sean turned to the disheveled pilot as Vang's AK barked.

This time they ran together, with Vang close behind as Pao and Tom provided cover fire. The other two Montagnard mercenaries assigned to Recon Team Key West had been killed a kilometer back where the team had dumped their rucksacks. Weighted down with heavy loads, they would have been unable to maneuver as they attempted to break contact. Dropping their rucksacks, they had each initiated a short time fuse just as the NVA hit them a second time.

The time fuse detonated soap dish charges in the bottom of each team members ruck, destroying the excess military equipment, leaving nothing for the North Vietnamese to scavenge and exploit for intelligence value. They hadn't had time to even consider recovering their dead comrades before the enemy was pouring over them.

Running light on supplies, Sean spoke into the hand mic trailing from the single radio they still carried, the long whip antenna wobbling behind him. For some damn reason command wouldn't authorize close air support, Cobra gunships or Phantoms, but didn't seem to have a problem with B-52's carpet bombing well into Laotian territory, the territory they currently occupied. After calling in a prairie fire, all he could do was hope for an extraction.

Sweat poured down his face, stinging his eyes, as the garbled voice came through the receiver. It was barely audible above the gunfire.

"-andby, five mike-"

Sean choked down his frustration, sweeping gunfire into the jungle as Pao and Tom bounded towards him. In between shots he could hear angry shouts in Vietnamese, they were still damn close. The pilots told him five more minutes but they would be lucky to last five more seconds.

With the Recon Team back on line with each other, Vang and Sean hurled smoke grenades between themselves and the enemy. With a hiss, the grenades began billowing clouds of high concentration white smoke. Now that the NVA's line of sight was obscured, the team collectively picked up and ran further into the jungle, once again attempting to elude their pursuers.

Gunfire continued to crack behind them as the Vietnamese forces popped off random shots. Once they had moved a sufficient distance, the team moved into a file, cutting through the jungle as fast as they could. Sean muscled the pilot into the center of the formation to make sure he could keep tabs on him.

Good men had already died on the rescue mission, and Sean would be damned if he was going to lose the pilot now.

The Recon Team scrambled downhill, sometimes sliding down the slick undergrowth on their backsides, before combat boots broke their fall in the stream at the bottom of the gully. After the briefest of glances at his map, Sean motioned for the team to continue downstream.

He was known as being good in the woods among the operators who made up their covert paramilitary unit. Staff Sergeant Sean Deckard came alive out on patrol, instincts flaring and keeping him alert. Tactical decisions were weighed and acted upon in fractions of a second. He was the One-Zero, the team leader of RT Key West.

Reaching for his hand mic, Deckard raised the Huey pilots who were inbound to their position. Quickly, he made them aware of their situation and gave them new grid coordinates he wanted them meet them at. They didn't have time to find a landing zone, but it would be a hot extraction, of that there was no doubt in any of their minds.

"Roger, One-Zero. Gator Three-Five, out," the pilot's voice crackled over the handset.

Sean gritted his teeth as the team continued to splash through the stream. He could hear more shouts and the occasional gun shots nipping at their heels. The enemy hadn't reestablished contact with the team, but would shortly if they didn't extract soon.

"That way," Sean ordered, pointing up hill.

There were no clearings for the choppers to land. All they could do, was find some high ground and hope for the best.
As they slogged their way up hill, pushing branches out of their way, the radio came back to life. Their extraction was one minute out. Down below they could hear the NVA sloshing through the stream, looking for spoor they almost certainly left behind in their haste.

"I'm popping smoke," Sean informed the pilots in between pants as he struggled to catch his breath. The bayonet had only opened a glancing wound against his side, but it still burned like hell.

http://www.amazon.com/PROMIS-Vietnam-ebook/dp/B004RPTKD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301234575&sr=8-1


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Another excerpt from PROMIS:

Setting down his coffee, the Full Bird opened the door, ushering in one of his SOG commandos.

The man was filthy, his OD uniform stained with white splotches were sweat had dried around the collar. He smelt like an equatorial outhouse, not having showered in days. The soldier bristled with weapons, grenades and ammunition pouches stuck on every available open space on his web gear. He had a shortened M16 carbine slung over his shoulder and wore a Colt 1911 on his hip, with a smaller pistol secured in a leather shoulder holster.

“Leon Petraska,” the Colonel said. “Let me introduce you to Staff Sergeant Sean Deckard.”

“Hows it goin',” the Sergeant grunted, sticking a hand out for the scientist.

Petraska accepted it with hesitation as he noticed the red stains around his shirt sleeves.

“When did you get in,” Colonel Chapman asked.

“Few minutes ago, sir,” Deckard shrugged.

“Why don't you pull up a chair,” the SOG commander said. “Mr. Petraska has something he wants to show you.”

Sean moved to the side of the room where he propped his rifle against the wall and dropped his web gear. The .45 on his hip and the suppressed .22 pistol under his left arm pit remained in place as he pushed a chair up to the table and sat down.

With his web gear removed Petraska could see Sergeant Deckard's name tape sewn above the breast pocket on his fatigues. In place of his name were two words. Fuck followed by you. On one wrist he wore a brass wire Montagnard friendship bracelet, not something to be taken lightly. He'd probably been initiated into one of the local tribes. On the other wrist was a Rolex watch, a fake if the scientist surmised correctly. It wasn't a fashion statement but something to bargain for your freedom with if captured by the enemy.

“It's great to meet you,” the scientist blurted out a little too fast.

The CIA officer cleared his throat, flipping his file closed now that the formal portion of the brief was apparently over.

“Nobody back in the states would ever dare to mention the name SOG. Not at the Pentagon, Bragg, or anywhere else, but it seems like everyone knows the name Sean Deckard.”

No one at the table looked more surprised than the Staff Sergeant.

“I guess I get around, huh?”

“Is it true that your base at Khe Sanh got over run during Tet?” Petraska asked referring to the Tet Offensive last year.

“Actually, it was Lang Vei, but I was just visiting at the time. Some of those stories are a little exaggerated,” he added as an afterthought. 

“Major Donaldson down at CCC was telling us that you used to do some work in North Vietnam as well.”

“Well,” the Colonel interrupted. “Sergeant Deckard comes to us from a Long Range Reconnaissance Patrol unit. Unlike most of our troops who came from Special Forces, Deckard was a lurp before hand.”

“So you had to go to some Special Forces training before you came to SOG?”

“Nope,” Sean said shaking his head. “I did go to the MAC-V Recondo School during my lurp days though.”

“Deckard proved himself to us in combat. We asked him to come to our unit straight from his lurp outfit, a Ranger company,” the Colonel elaborated.

“How many missions?”

“With SOG?”

“Yes.”

“I don't know,” Sean frowned. “Forty or so.”

“About twice as many as anyone else in CCN, or probably all of SOG then?”

“Maybe, but it's nothing to brag about. With our casualty rate most guys never get the chance to go outside the wire as much as I have. I'm just lucky I guess.”

When the commando looked across the table at Petraska, the scientist suddenly looked away for reasons he wasn't consciously aware of. 

“Sergeant Deckard is being humble is all,” the Colonel assured Petraska. “He's the best we've got.”


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS has gotten a few more positive reviews on Amazon and I was also interviewed on Jerry Hanel's blog about the short story, writing, and other issues. Here is a bit from the interview:

*What is your latest book about?*

"PROMIS" is a short story that follows the trajectory of Sean Deckard, a soldier serving with the very secretive Studies and Observations Group (SOG) in the Vietnam war. SOG conducted highly classified cross border operations into Laos, Cambodia, and North Vietnam, executing prisoner snatches, search and destroy, intelligence gathering missions, and other various activities. Sean's Recon Team gets paired with a CIA funded scientist who has a few ideas that could end the Vietnam War and together they discover far more than they bargained for. 
*
Tell us about yourself. Who is Jack Murphy?*

Up until a year ago I was a Staff Sergeant in the US Army, having served in 3rd Ranger Battalion and 5th Special Forces Group. I spent eight years in Army Special Operations to include three combat deployments. While in the Rangers, I held several duty positions to include Anti-Tank Gunner, Sniper, and Team Leader. In Special Forces, I was the senior Weapons Sergeant (18B) on a Military Free Fall team. As the senior 18B it was my responsibility to be the chief adviser and trainer to an Iraqi SWAT team. In 2010, I decided to part ways with the military and am now pursuing a degree in 
International Business.

The rest is up on Jerry's Writing Corner at: http://jerryandcheryl.net/writing/2011/04/11/author-interview-with-jack-murphy/.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

One more excerpt:

13MAR70 
Airborne
South Vietnam

Sean held on tight to one of the hard points on the deck of the Huey as the helicopter nosed downwards, plunging them towards the treetops.
They flew nap of the earth, the helicopter skids sometimes brushing across the top of the jungle canopy. The pilots laughed at Sean's reconstituted Recon Team as they braced themselves, fearful of a crash one second to the next.

The covert insertion into Laos had to fly low in order to avoid detection. They flew blacked out through the night, just a enough back light in the pilot's dials to see how much fuel they had left. Absolute radio silence would be maintained unless they took enemy fire. All of these measures were necessary, especially to avoid the electronic surveillance of several Russian fishing trawlers idling off the coast of North Vietnam. 

A second Huey flew chase, a hundred meters behind them. Door gunners and a medic rode on the chase bird in case things got hot. They could also evacuate the pilots and passengers of the first slick in case they were shot down prior to insertion. 

Petraska, the worrier that he was, lobbied hard to be allowed to ride in the chase bird and make sure that RT Key West was inserted into the right area. Thankfully, Colonel Chapman shot that idea down. No way was a civilian going on a sightseeing tour into Laos.

Sean sat with his feet dangling off the edge of the helicopter as they raced across the border. To his right sat their new medic, Jared. Blacker than midnight, he was the only team member who refused to wear the green combat cosmetics that the rest of the team wore on the grounds that he was born with natural camouflage. Sean had began to argue the point that the camo face paint wasn't about subduing the color of your skin but reducing the glare off of the face, human skin being a reflective surface. In the end he decided to let it go, some things just weren't worth it.

Next to Jared sat Phong with his suppressed Sten gun, eyeballing the jungle below skeptically. On the other side of the helicopter sat Tom along with their two other 'Yards, Vang and Toby.

The Huey banked hard. With the aircraft flipped on it's side as it turned, Sean found himself looking straight down at the jungle. Being held in place by centrifugal force alone, he felt his stomach bottom out. Finally, the aircraft righted itself and the pilots flared, stopping all forward motion and bringing them to a hover over a desperate clearing at the precipice of a hill.

No one moved a muscle as their eyes scoured the moonlit jungle for enemy. Tracer fire was expected to cut through the night sky at any moment. After tense seconds, the pilot's peeled off. With the first false insertion completed they now flew to their real Landing Zone.

It was known that any larger open areas that could have been used as an LZ were under enemy observation, so pilots were required to make increasingly risky infiltration landings at smaller clearings. This time the rotor blades chopped away at the leafy treetops as the Huey hovered a few feet above the forest floor. The second Huey orbited over head, prepared to provide cover fire.

Each RT member held their rucksacks on their laps, waiting for Sean to give the order. As soon as one of the pilots looked back and gave him the thumbs up, Sean dumped his ruck and followed it down into the jungle, disappearing into the darkness.

Five more rucksacks, followed by five more bodies fell down beside him. The helicopter lifted straight up and out of the labyrinth of branches and vines before disappearing into the night. The sound of the helicopter gradually turned to that of a mosquito before fading completely.

Nobody talked. The only sound was that of uniforms scraping against the canvas ruck sacks as the soldiers shrugged into the straps and stepped off. Sergeant Deckard took the lead initially, leading them into the bush.

Suddenly the team found itself alone in the dark sweltering hot jungle. 

Reality check.

Once again they were in enemy territory with nothing but what they carried on their bodies and each other to depend on.

Walking in a file through the bush they stood within arm’s length of the rucksack in front of them, resting on the back of each soldier. Under the dense jungle canopy it got so dark that you sometimes couldn't see your hand in front of your face. Despite the difficultly of moving at night, the patrol couldn't afford to wait around the LZ until day light. Even with a few false insertions to confuse the enemy, they were bound to come looking sooner rather than later.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

A bit of the historical background behind PROMIS:

Military Assistance Command, Vietnam – Studies and Observations Group (MACV-SOG) was a highly classified, multi-service United States special operations unit which conducted covert unconventional warfare operations prior to and during the Vietnam War.

Established on 24 January 1964, the unit conducted strategic reconnaissance missions in Republic of Vietnam (South Vietnam), the Democratic Republic of Vietnam (North Vietnam), Laos, and Cambodia; carried out the capture of enemy prisoners, rescued downed pilots, and conducted rescue operations to retrieve prisoners of war throughout Southeast Asia; and conducted clandestine agent team activities and psychological operations.

The unit participated in most of the significant campaigns of the Vietnam War, including the Tonkin Gulf Incident which precipitated American involvement, Operation Steel Tiger, Operation Tiger Hound, the Tet Offensive, Operation Commando Hunt, the Cambodian Campaign, Operation Lam Son 719, and the Easter Offensive. The unit was formally disbanded and replaced by the Strategic Technical Directorate Assistance Team 158 on 1 May 1972.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Some snippits from an interview I did about this piece:

*Jack Murphy*: My greatest challenge in writing PROMIS was getting the details correct. Although I served in Special Forces, things were a little different back in 1970 when this short story takes place. I went through great pains to "get it right" but really I have Paul over at ModernForces.com to thank for really keeping me honest. His group does Vietnam reenactments, including SOG, and has spent a huge amount of time communicating with Vietnam vets and putting together uniforms and equipment with an extreme degree of attention to detail.

*Jack Murphy:* The existence of Soviet military advisers and the Viet Cong's headquarters, called COSVN, is highly controversial to this day. From my research, I believe that SOG came damned close to catching up with several Soviet advisers. If you read about the dirty little wars of that era, you find communist advisers from Russia, China, Cuba, and East Germany all over the world. Western intelligence agencies were playing chess with the Third World and it would be naive to think the Soviets were not doing the same. In regards to COSVN, I think it existed, SOG certainly did, but probably not the way I wrote about it in my short story. COSVN was probably a fairly small command and control element that stayed highly mobile and coordinated certain actions along the Ho Chi Minh trail. We see the same thing happening today in Iraq and Afghanistan where the enemy maintains a command and control node across a border into an adjoining country, hopefully out of American reach by their logic. Although terrorists operate in a decentralized manner, they still have some higher functions coordinated by well placed individuals or groups.

In PROMIS, the brass reacts poorly to Sean Deckard's discoveries, in regards to the subjects mentioned above, because they are in denial and also because acknowledging the issue would mean having to do something about it. In 1970, something that explosive could have potentially led to World War Three. The sub-context of course, is that such a discovery could have led to the end of the Vietnam War, something that certain vested interests were in no hurry to have happen.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently did a write up/review for a non-fiction book written by a former member of SOG. Very interesting stuff to say the least.

http://reflexivefire.com/2011/05/26/across-the-fence-a-sog-memoir/.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

One of SOG's real life interesting characters, Larry Thorne:

Thorne was born in Finland in 1919, entered the Finnish army in 1938 and fought in the 1939-40 war against the Soviet Union. He subsequently conducted guerrilla warfare against the Soviet forces after the Finnish regime allied itself with Nazi Germany and reentered the war. As Shultz tells it, "In September 1944, Finland surrendered to the Soviet Union. Thorne didn't. He joined the Germans, attended their school for guerrilla warfare, and then fought with their marines until the war ended.

"The Soviets wanted to get their hands on Thorne and forced the Finnish government to arrest him as a wartime German collaborator. They planned to take him to Moscow to be tried for war crimes. Thorne had other plans. He escaped, made his way to the United States, and with the help of Wild Bill Donovan became a citizen. The wartime head of the OSS knew of Thorne's commando exploits..."

Thorne joined the U.S. Army and his expertise in guerrilla warfare led him into the Special Forces Group, where he was commissioned a first lieutenant, eventually rising to the rank of captain and commanding a Special Forces team in Vietnam, before joining SOG.

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/larry-thorne.htm

Larry was killed in a helicopter crash in 1965 and declared MIA before the Army shifted his status to KIA. His remains were discovered in 1998 and returned home for burial at Arlington in 2003.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a little more than halfway through writing the second issue in the PROMIS series and my novel should be out next month.  I'm pretty excited about that.  Meanwhile, "PROMIS: Vietnam" is selling better than expected, 70 copies last month, and 60 so far for June and we're only halfway through.  Thanks to everyone who has read my short story so far, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS continues to sell very well, thank you for your support, I know some of it is coming from this thread      .


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Another five-star review for PROMIS  .  Fans of military fiction and those with an interest in Special Forces mission during the Vietnam War won't want to miss out on this .99 center!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well written, well researched exercise that draws you in right away and keeps you there to the very end..."  Stay tuned for Issue #2, PROMIS: Rhodesia.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

The readership of PROMIS continues to grow.  I've gotten a few nice e-mails from readers recently.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS: Vietnam snagged it's fifth 5-star review this week!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

#43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
#80 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS: Rhodesia will be ready for release later this month.  Now is a great time to catch up on the series with issue #1 and follow our protagonist's time in Vietnam.  Only .99 cents!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS: Vietnam recently received a 3-star review from a MACV-SOG veteran.  Not perfect, but that's a hard standard to live up too!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS: Vietnam continues to maintain a strong standing (IMHO) just a few ranks below Barry Eisner at #50 in short stories!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS: Vietnam hit #37 in rankings for short stories!  Be sure to pick up the sequel, PROMIS: Rhodesia released just a few days ago.


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS: Vietnam continues to be my best seller!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't forget to take a look at Issue #2 as well!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"A well written, well researched exercise that draws you in right away and keeps you there to the very end..."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Get the first issue of the PROMIS series before jumping into PROMIS: Rhodesia!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

PROMIS: Vietnam hit #32 in short stories on Amazon this week!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Get the first issue of the PROMIS series before jumping into PROMIS: Rhodesia!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Read about top-secret and little known covert operations in PROMIS: Vietnam!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Now #61 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

"Folks, this story is awesome. I hope to write a review this week, but for now I’ll say that PROMIS #1 is an absolute must-read."


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Now free for Amazon Prime members!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

900+ copies sold last month!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

New and improved cover!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Get it today!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't forget to check out issue #2 PROMIS: Rhodesia and issue #3 PROMIS: South Africa!


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

15 Reviews for a four star rating!


----------

